# WHMCS Currency Exchange update - working?



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone else seeing problems with this?

Tried on a few different versions and it's just failing every time... if you're running multiple currencies you might want to check it!


----------



## rds100 (Oct 28, 2013)

Not working. Didn't bother to open a ticket with WHMCS, i think it's an old bug and has been broken since sometime in August.


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 28, 2013)

It's been dead for a while. I read somewhere that they blame the other party for changing the API and will fix it in 5.3.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I've only just seen the issues now since the last update - previous to that it was working fine... in 5.1.x anyway


----------



## rds100 (Oct 28, 2013)

@MartinD nope it wasn't working before, just not telling you it wasn't working  I.e. now it says "update of currency exchange rate failed" and before it used to say "updated", but didn't really update.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> @MartinD nope it wasn't working before, just not telling you it wasn't working  I.e. now it says "update of currency exchange rate failed" and before it used to say "updated", but didn't really update.


Well shit. Thanks, I guess.


----------



## notFound (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, it's broken. I wish they'd fix it.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 28, 2013)

Google has a fucking calculator for this https://www.google.com/ig/calculator?hl=en&q=100USD=?SGD

If WHMCS don't want Google, there's still Yahoo.

Yet they rely on some unreliable 3rd party for exchange?

In my opinion, WHMCS is always full of bullshit.

Completely nonsensical coding.

If one API failed, they could have some form of fail-over.

Instead, no, they shit on you and then laugh.

After laughing, they swim in their pool of money and then continue laughing.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, the "unreliable third party" is the European Central Bank (http://www.ecb.int) i think.

But why they try to pull the data from a third party is beyound me. They should have made it to be pulled from www.whmcs.com for instance (or some other server they control), and then if the format or URL on the ECB website changes - they (whmcs only have to update the script on their own server.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2013)

Or, ya know, the main global one... xe.com.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Well, the "unreliable third party" is the European Central Bank (http://www.ecb.int) i think.
> 
> But why they try to pull the data from a third party is beyound me. They should have made it to be pulled from www.whmcs.com for instance (or some other server they control), and then if the format or URL on the ECB website changes - they (whmcs only have to update the script on their own server.


Laziness, incompetence (obviously from the 6 million bugs) and for maximum profit (they need to save their server resources).


----------

